# Satellite Suggestions



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

Just bought a new to me Motorhome which was an upgrade over a really old one we had. Trying to get some ideas on the best Satellite system to use for direct tv. I dont want to spend the money on an in motion system but something that doesnt take up a bunch of space and is easy to aim is what I need. It has to be direct tv because that is what my home system is. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We use Directv HD at home and have a Winegard Carryout for when we travel. The Carryout is non HD but when we are on the road we don't care. I can set it on the tripod, plug it in and within 3 minutes or so it is done. I have two 50' cables (one for the living room receiver and one for the bedroom) and it does not take up much room in the storage area. I fought with a regular dish we use to carry and would never go back. The 50' cables allow me to move it around if necessary to avoid trees blocking the signal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

We use Direct at home so I ordered a King Quest for Direct TV, Received it last Thursday. Waiting on the receiver from Amazon to arrive (should be here tomorrow). Set up is as described by Hunter11, plug and play so they say, I'll find out in a few days.


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

That seems like a good route to go. I was wanting HD but it seems like that is a little more difficult with direct tv. I had thought about a roof mount but I think Id have a hard time getting signal and most places due to the trees.


----------

